# Med 1 vs VHI



## moneyminder (3 Jan 2008)

If I understand this process correctly Revenue will pay me back 41% of my medical expenses as I pay tax at the top rate. Single income married couple.

VHI on Family plan will give me back €20 per GP visit, €60 for consultant visit and €250 for maternity costs less a €1 excess.

Am I better off then to claim under revenue for my family for:
€2k consultant maternity costs, €500 for other consultants, €80 per month prescription fees

and to claim under VHI for the GP fees of €40 a go?

It seems to me I will get less back under VHI for the consultants and maternity and I'd be better off doing those expenses under Revenue but am I missing something?

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2008)

You should claim both as far as I can see: you can claim €20 per _GP _visit from _VHI _and then claim 41% tax back from _Revenue _on the balance not reimbursed by _VHI _of €40. Say your _GP _visit will cost you €60 gross then it will be €60 - €20 (_VHI _refund) - €16.40 (tax refund of €40 @ 41%) = €23.60 net. If you claimed tax relief only on the full €60 and did not bother claiming from _VHI _then the net cost would be €60 x 59% = €35.40. If you claimed _VHI _only but not tax relief on the balance then it would cost you €40.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2008)

Corrected figures for _GP _visits:

Your _GP _charges €40. You claim €20 back from _VHI _and then claim 41% tax relief on the €20 balance not refunded by _VHI_. The gross cost is €40 but the net cost after VHI and tax refunds is €40 - €20 (_VHI _refund) - €8.20 (tax relief of €20 @ 41%) = €11.80.

(Note that there is an excess of €1 on _VHI GP _fee claims).


----------



## legend99 (3 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Corrected figures for _GP _visits:
> 
> Your _GP _charges €40. You claim €20 back from _VHI _and then claim 41% tax relief on the €20 balance not refunded by _VHI_. The gross cost is €40 but the net cost after VHI and tax refunds is €40 - €20 (_VHI _refund) - €8.20 (tax relief of €20 @ 41%) = €11.80.
> 
> (Note that there is an excess of €1 on _VHI GP _fee claims).



Only a one off €1 excess on the total amount claimed from VHI - not an excess per visit.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2008)

legend99 said:


> Only a one off €1 excess on the total amount claimed from VHI - not an excess per visit.


Sorry - that's what I meant.


----------



## Cashstrapped (3 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Corrected figures for _GP _visits:
> 
> Your _GP _charges €40. You claim €20 back from _VHI _and then claim 41% tax relief on the €20 balance not refunded by _VHI_. The gross cost is €40 but the net cost after VHI and tax refunds is €40 - €20 (_VHI _refund) - €8.20 (tax relief of €20 @ 41%) = €11.80.



Not to question you Clubman but can you do that?  I always assumed you could claim from one or another?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2008)

Cashstrapped said:


> Not to question you Clubman but can you do that?  I always assumed you could claim from one or another?


Yes - the [broken link removed] explicitly allows you to deduct from your gross qualifying expenses any amounts refunded elsewhere (e.g. from the _HSE_/drug payment scheme, _SW _(?), private health insurance etc.) to give the net amount that qualifies for relief (previously - 2006 and earlier - also subject to the €125/€250 "excesses" on individual/joint claims). Also...


> Deductions for sums received or receivable in respect of Health Expenses
> You cannot claim relief in respect of sums already received or due to be received from:
> 
> Any public or local authority e.g. Health Service Executive
> ...


----------



## moneyminder (3 Jan 2008)

thanks for that clubman, I will claim from VHI first then revenue for balance on everything


----------



## Cashstrapped (3 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Yes - the [broken link removed] explicitly allows you to deduct from your gross qualifying expenses any amounts refunded elsewhere (e.g. from the _HSE_/drug payment scheme, _SW _(?), private health insurance etc.) to give the net amount that qualifies for relief (previously - 2006 and earlier - also subject to the €125/€250 "excesses" on individual/joint claims). Also...



You have just made my new year for me, have alot of medical expenses and thought I could only claim from one or the other, very useful piece of information, thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2008)

You can also backdate claims by 4 years - i.e. back to 2004 in 2008.


----------



## huskerdu (4 Jan 2008)

THe procedure is that you send the receipts for the GP visits to the VHI, who reimburse you, and send a statement which lists the details of the claim, but do not send you back the original receipts. 

You use this claim statement to backup your Med 1 claim. VHI have an agreement with the Rev Comm. on this.

Also, to clarify, there is an excess of 1E for GP visits with the Family plans for VHI, but an annual excess of 250 for consultant fees.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

huskerdu said:


> You use this claim statement to backup your Med 1 claim. VHI have an agreement with the Rev Comm. on this.


Just to clarify - you just hold onto receipts or the _VHI _(or other health insurer?) refund statement for 6 years in case _Revenue _ever come looking for it. You don't have to send it in as a matter of course with your _MED1/2 _claim.


----------



## huskerdu (4 Jan 2008)

Yes, Clubman, according the VHI, this is what they have agreed with Revenue. It is on the claim form.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

I know but have the other health insurers agreed something similar or do they return original receipts?


----------



## moneyminder (4 Jan 2008)

I will copy my reciepts before I send to VHI, just to be sure. 
No where on my claim form does it say anything about a €250 excess for consultants though?? I got mine here http://www.vhi.ie/pdf/claims/daytodaymedexpenses.pdf

FYI you can do your MED 1 claim online  at www.ros.ie and you don't have to send in anything I dont think?
 Though you need your own p60/spouse's p60 (if jointly assessed) to know what income and tax paid figures to enter


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

moneyminder said:


> FYI you can do your MED 1 claim online  at www.ros.ie and you don't have to send in anything I dont think?


Or on [broken link removed]. And you don't have to send anything in if you do it this way. But you must hold onto onto receipts or equivalent for 6 years in case _Revenue _ever ask.


> Though you need your own p60/spouse's p60 (if jointly assessed) to know what income and tax paid figures to enter


Your final payslip's cumulative taxable income and cumulative income tax figures should be the same as what will appear on your _P60_.


----------

